# Very, very simple and inexpensive pen stands



## mmayo (Mar 13, 2017)

I have had several requests for inexpensive but functional pen stands and this is what I came up with. It's definitely not my design I saw it at a local Woodcraft and just kept it in my memory bank. Theirs was an unfinished pen blank that did not work for me so some finishing was needed. People who buy a $25-$35 pen are not interested in spending $50 for an elegant pen stand, but they might spend $10. I just delivered a dozen assorted stands to the GallerynGifts store using walnut, maple, red cedar, Padauk, purpleheart and bloodwood. Some are 3/4"x3/4"x5" and others like these are from smaller cutoffs.


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Mar 25, 2017)

I love this! Very simple and very clean!


----------



## Bob Wemm (Mar 25, 2017)

Great idea mate.
Thanks for sharing.

Bob


----------



## Woodchipper (Mar 25, 2017)

Nice.  My memory bank is overdrawn.


----------



## Rink (Mar 25, 2017)

Outstanding in its simplicity.  If you made a box for a pen, you could provide a spot in the box to include these stands.  Could make from the same wood as the pen. Could even segment them to match a segmented pen.  Of course, I just stepped away from simplicity, didn't I.  I hate it when I do that!


----------



## SteveJ (Mar 25, 2017)

I love the simple design.  In my opinion a pen stand ought to put the attention on the pen rather then draw attention to the stand.  This simple stand does just that.  Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 25, 2017)

Limited to the pens that can be used though. It is an idea for sure. Good luck with it. Could make for a nice stand to take photos with when presenting here.


----------



## Burb (May 5, 2017)

Very nice stands. Would you mind telling me what size and angle that hole is at? If you'd prefer not too, that's okay as well.


----------



## mmayo (May 5, 2017)

*Happy to share*



Burb said:


> Very nice stands. Would you mind telling me what size and angle that hole is at? If you'd prefer not too, that's okay as well.



I firmly believe in sharing whatever I have learned. 

The angle is 45 degrees and the bit is a 60 degree sign making router bit that was easy to use in my drill press.  I bought it from either Woodcraft or Rockler.   I used clamps and stopblocks to get the centering and distance right and made a bunch.  They work up to bolt action so Saturn/comfort/Roadster, Sierra and bolt action.  I will make a wider version with a larger hole for steampunk soon.  I will post it.

I sell them for $5 and they have sold ok.


----------



## ottotroll (May 5, 2017)

Try taking Corian sample squares, drilling 7mm hole, turn round, bevel and use stickyback felt on bottom... 5 minutes from start to finish!


----------



## mmayo (May 6, 2017)

Source?


----------



## MikeL (May 6, 2017)

Yes, it's pretty simple but it is also pretty awesome!


----------



## Dehn0045 (May 6, 2017)

mmayo said:


> Burb said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice stands. Would you mind telling me what size and angle that hole is at? If you'd prefer not too, that's okay as well.
> ...



I don't have anything to measure angles, but I measured the tip of a Sierra with my calipers and did the math.  Unless I did something terribly wrong, it looks like the tip angle is about 15 degrees.  I'm guessing the 60 degrees is a typo - it looks like the bit in the pic you posted is a 15 degree, which matches my math.  I'm definitely going to try this, but gonna have to buy a bit first (sadly I don't have a CNC, and therefore don't have random spare CNC bits...).


----------



## KenV (May 6, 2017)

Looks to be an MLCS bit number 5075 for $25 and free shipping.


----------



## JACK HUNT (May 15, 2017)

Interesting thanks for sharing


----------



## firewhatfire (May 15, 2017)

I might try this with my kreg jig.  It might just work also.


----------



## al_medlock (May 16, 2017)

ottotroll said:


> Try taking Corian sample squares, drilling 7mm hole, turn round, bevel and use stickyback felt on bottom... 5 minutes from start to finish!


Got a photo of this?


----------



## mmayo (May 17, 2017)

Sorry, I sell them for $10 not $5 written above.  Others where I sell my pens are far better at convincing customers that the NEED a stand, God bless them.


----------



## Wct3 (May 28, 2017)

mmayo said:


> Sorry, I sell them for $10 not $5 written above.  Others where I sell my pens are far better at convincing customers that the NEED a stand, God bless them.





Interesting, I just read this thread after the above discussion of boxes.    Might be nice to drill a 45 degree hole in a wooden box lid and then you get two for one !


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------

